# Silicone molds?



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

It looks like you would just coat an object with petro jelly and then rub silicone over it.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Ha! I was resealing my bathroom this weekend and started to think how this stuff is very similar to latex. I might have to pick up a tube just to see how well a mask mold would work with it. Another thought I had was to use it as cartilage to connect bones in a skeleton. Could really give it some good flexibility.

On the down side I am not sure how safe this stuff is, if you would want to wear something made out of it. On top of that, I think the smell from silicone is much worse than latex. I think it took a good 24 hours for the smell to dissipate in my bathroom. But $2 to $3 a tube, could really turn into a "poor mans latex".


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I haven't tried a MOLD...BUT...

We did make a quick and dirty um...I guess "hat" is the best term for it...when my son decided to be Darth Maul "with horns and everything". (he had this thing for a few years he'd pick costumes he thought I COULDN'T make)

It was too late to make a proper mask, and none of the bald caps fit him right to do it with appliances, so we used what I had in the garage.

Let me rummage around...

Ah, there it is, 2006










The soapy water doesn't really keep it entirely off your hands. It got EVERYWHERE. The smell was awefull, and it was difficult to get it all even and shaped. But it more or less "worked". 

I wasn't impressed with it's ability to retain fine details either. Flat rock, basic shapes, sure. Intricate design with lots of undercuts? Nope. 

But, the hat is still flopping around on my work table with no damage. (the boys played with it till it didn't fit either of them anymore)


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

While the smell is worse, it is actually less harmful. Latex has ammonia in it, silicone caulk has acetic acid.

Once cured, silicone is (generally) very safe for skin contact, but read the label! There are far too many kinds of silicone to just take my word that they're all safe!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

I make silicone molds, and masks, all the time...what are you wanting to mold?


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I just tried this tonight after reading the whole article. I put some silicon on a skull that I sprayed with PAM. im going to let the first coat dry overnight. Ill let you know what it looks like when I get a cast done.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

If anyone is interested in getting the article as a Word document, just PM me as I've distilled all of the entries which constitute the tutorial out of the original forum along with the photos associated with them for easier reading. Just leave me your e-mail address, and I'll send you the document.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

just got the mold off of the plastic skull. It actually looks really good....great detail, and no problems with sticking


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool, don't forget to post pics, I just bought some silicone and acrylic paint today, I can't wait to get started on my skull mold.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

UnOrthodOx - thanks for sharing the picture! 

Bear - I'd wanted to try a skull, and hands. Hands if it would be safe to use on skin, or if I could have a glove to block it from contact.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

nightrideproductions said:


> just got the mold off of the plastic skull. It actually looks really good....great detail, and no problems with sticking


Thanks for being the guinea pig!  I haven't had a chance to get to the store yet to buy the silicone.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

*Here's Mine:*

Here's the mold I just finished:

*Materials:*








100% Silicon Caulking, Caulk Gun, Item to be molded, and Acrylic Paint
Missing: PAM Cooking Spray

*Finished Outside of Mold:*


















*Turned Inside Out to Show Detail:*









*Tooth Detail:*









*Side Detail:*









*Comments:*
The first layer of silicon can be tricky to put on. Make sure you push the silicon against the mold, making sure that you get it into every crack, etc. That layer should dry in a few hours. I let it dry overnight. Then, the "fun" part begins. Don't mix too much silicon and paint at one time, since the paint cures the rubber pretty fast..I would say within 15 minutes, and you may not be able to apply it all before the silicon cures. You don't really need that much paint. One small-medium sized drop should do about 1/2 cup of silicon. You can put this layer on pretty thick. I made the red layer about 1/2 inch thick, getting a little less than an inch near the bottom. Cover all of the clear silicon now. Don't worry about getting this perfectly smooth. It really doesn't matter. Let it dry for a few hours, preferably overnight. Then, carefully stretch the bottom of the rubber (near the jaw) up, and lift the mold off the skull. There might be a layer of liquid in the mold when you are done. i wiped this out. They weren't lying about the smell. It's pretty bad, even when the mold is cured. Be careful breathing this in. It burns your nose. I would let it sit another day to completely dry, inside out. Then, you're ready to start molding.

P.S. The detail is very nice. The small cracks in the skull even came out well, and, in my opinion, the teeth look nice.

P.S.S. I used about 1 1/2 tubes of silicon for the entire project.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

This is your skull.....this is your skull on drugs

Looks great! I can't wait until I've seen your casting.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice. 

I'm thinking whatever we used on that hat thing may not have been 100% silicone (and or was OOOOLD/bad). It was left in the garage by the people who moved out before us, and was black, labeled window seal silicone...don't remember anything else about it.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome! When you have to stretch the mold to get it off does it shrink back to size?


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Junit said:


> Awesome! When you have to stretch the mold to get it off does it shrink back to size?


yeah. It's pretty flexible. Not as stretchy as a rubber band, and it takes a little more force, since it's thicker, but still pretty easy to get off, and it shrinks right back to size.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

So what do you fill the mold with now to make more?


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

creepy crawler said:


> So what do you fill the mold with now to make more?


I already filled mine with Great Stuff Foam, but Im letting it completely cure for one or two more days before removing the mold. You could also use plaster of paris. If you want to be extra careful with the foam or plaster, spray a light layer of cooking spray on the inside of the mold. Ill show you a pic of the skull when i take it out of the mold.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

I've just put the first layer of silicone on my skull tonight, can't wait to put the second layer on tomorrow


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

I just put the second coat on this morning, here are some pics:

The skull before the silicone










after silicone:










I put some cheese cloth in the silicone to re-enforce the mold, I don't know how that'll work out:











and the second coat:










I'll post more later after I get the mold off, the last pic looks like one of the Blueman Group after a haulicaust or something


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Partsman,
Your work bench looks a lot like mine full of stuff and no room to work.
and your skull mold looks great so far I can't wait to see how it looks on the inside and how the cheesecloth works.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks creepy, you are of course right, I've never got a nice clear space to work, but with the gouse under remodel, the stuffs got to go somewhere. I can't wait to get home tonight and check on it, but I think I'll wait until tomorrow at the earliest to demold it, I don't want to rush things, I was amazed at how fast the silicone set up after adding the paint though, who'd of guessed that a little paint could cause that kind of effect.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

partsman - how did the cheesecloth work? If the silicone is flexible does it hold up or end up ripping?? Can't wait to see your finished skull!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Junit said:


> partsman - how did the cheesecloth work? If the silicone is flexible does it hold up or end up ripping?? Can't wait to see your finished skull!


Sorry I haven't posted, but had to work this weekend, the cheesecloth worked out great, the silicone actually tore slightly where there was no cheesecloth, but as soon as the tear reached the cloth it stopped(only a 1/2 inch tear) I poured a quicky plaster skull in the mold and realized that I did a crappy job of spreading the silicone on my original, so my copy turned out a little rougher than I'd hoped, but still very servicable. And by quick I mean I didn't use enough plaster so it's a bit on the thin side, but certainly thick enough to see results, I'll post some pics tonight hopefully.
but I give cheesecloth a definite thumbs up.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

*Results!!*

Well here are the pics:





























As I said a little rough but definitly serviceble, I think it makes the skull look aged, all I would need to do is stain it. If I'd done a better job of applying the silicone, I'd have a smoother finish, I'll definitly use this method again for making a mold. I'll need to practice using plaster of paris though, this was the first time I've ever used it on anything other than a wall repair.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

nightrideproductions said:


> I already filled mine with Great Stuff Foam, but Im letting it completely cure for one or two more days before removing the mold. You could also use plaster of paris. If you want to be extra careful with the foam or plaster, spray a light layer of cooking spray on the inside of the mold. Ill show you a pic of the skull when i take it out of the mold.


Nightride, Hows your foam skull coming ? Did it turn out alright?


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, The details are better than I thought they would be with foam, but the mold fell over in the middle of the foam curing, and stayed on its side overnight, which left a dent in the top of the head, and the jaw on the right side is a little mis-shapen since it got knocked over. Im probably gonna stick with plaster for the rest of the molds.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

both of them look great guys damn something else I have to try!!!!! thanks


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Partsman and nitghtrideproductions, those turned out well. I remember my first skull mold. The resin stuck to the mold and it ruined it. You two are off to a great start. Nice work, both of you.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice job Nightride, did you find that the foam tended to cause the mold to stretch at all? I was thinking that with my plaster skull, I might fill it with the foam after it sets up, but before I demold.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

The skulls look great but, I actually liked the blue one after you put it all together. It had that look like it had been in a swamp and built up mold and bacteria. Make it a triple tone of brown and it would look fantastic.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey partsman you know what make that skull look so awesome???
you sending it to me!! Please It looks great! so if want to send me one let me know. 
by the way I got money!!!! LOL


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

creepy crawler said:


> Hey partsman you know what make that skull look so awesome???
> you sending it to me!! Please It looks great! so if want to send me one let me know.
> by the way I got money!!!! LOL


 You know Creepy, I can be bribed


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

partsman said:


> You know Creepy, I can be bribed


Oh good partsman that's what I like to hear!!!!!


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

creepy crawler said:


> Oh good partsman that's what I like to hear!!!!!


I will gladly give you a cheese burger today for a skull.....LOL


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

partsman said:


> Nice job Nightride, did you find that the foam tended to cause the mold to stretch at all? I was thinking that with my plaster skull, I might fill it with the foam after it sets up, but before I demold.


I didn't notice any stretching. If there was any, it was minimal. the excess foam just came out of the opening of the mold.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Great,then I shouldn't have to wait until the plaster is completely dry to add the foam thanks for the response.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great job guys! Your molds came out very nice! I made my mold a couple nights ago but am bein a slacker with finishing it


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll start mine as soon as i find 100% silicone, maybe this weekend !
I want to put a few half buried skulls in my garden (all year around ), what would you use ? cement ? i can't use plaster of paris and won't use foam (i want them to look like...bones or stones)
I've never molded anything before (well, except muffins in my silicone mold, does that count ? )


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

datura said:


> I'll start mine as soon as i find 100% silicone, maybe this weekend !
> I want to put a few half buried skulls in my garden (all year around ), what would you use ? cement ? i can't use plaster of paris and won't use foam (i want them to look like...bones or stones)
> I've never molded anything before (well, except muffins in my silicone mold, does that count ? )


Cement is super cheap! Somwtimes cheaper than plaster. Do it.


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks for the tip ! i'll give it a try (and i'll tell you what)


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I agree with scourge, cement, that way you don't have to worry about weatherproofing


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

I wonder how well the silicone will hold up to the chemicals in the cement thou?maybe nothing but maybe.just watch for that.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

datura said:


> cement ? i can't use plaster of paris and won't use foam (i want them to look like...bones or stones)


Het dat, did you get to try the cement yet? Just wondering if it worked


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

i haven't tried yet (haven't done the mold yet !!!!!!!)
i've been told cement and silicone could react together but i'll give it a try !
i'm not even sure i can mold the skull as it's made from plastic vinyl, i'm preparing to buy another one just in case


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Datura, I made some skulls with cement along time ago. I did not use silicone but they turned out great. I used 2020. I use 2020 for all of my molds. The cement is very heavy so you might need to back up your mold with a hard shell (mother mold). It.s almost impossible to mess up cement. The mold is your only challenge. Now I want to make some in cement, hahahaha.


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Scourge, i've never heard of 2020, not even sure it's available here.
One of my friend here said cement had to be mixed with sand, otherwise it won't last long.
And I have to check if the plastic vinyl skull i've bought (too lazy to make one myself ) won't melt with silicone, i don't see why it would but ...


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Datura, just look for fast or quick setting cement. It is all mixed together in one bag ready to use. It sets up in like 10 min. Here it comes in a 50 pound bag at home improvment stores. It's almost idiot proof (Meaning, it worked for me). And it's under $20.00 USD. That will make a lot of skulls!


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tip ! I really hope such an idiot proof ready mixed cement is available here as it's too heavy to order in the US


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I guess I forgot to post my plaster cast? Ok..


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Datura, I did some in cement and they look cool. If you havn't done your mold yet get going! Stone skulls are perfect for the garden.


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks scourge ! indeed they look amazing !
i really need to start mine ...!!!!!!!!!


----------

